# Mariah Carey's new album E=MC2



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 21, 2008)

*its her best EVER
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, it's like pure girly R&B.

anybody else loving it? Bye Bye makes me cry everytime i hear it. She looks really good lately too. I guess she dropped 20lbs.*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't heard it. But I absolutely love Mariah. i've loved her since I was a kid and she is just so fabulous....

I can't wait to hear it


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 21, 2008)

I like this album, too. It's very fun music from her.


----------



## Willa (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been a fan since 1990, I was 10 actually
Anyway, and basically, I think its a cute album but she has done way better stuff before. I think she tries too much to sound mainstream with collaborations... 

I don't really like today's hip hop (I prefer from the 90's) so I guess that's why I'm not really into her songs like ''Side Effects'' or ''Thanks for nothing''

I also find ''I stay in love'' beat too ''childish''.
But that's my vision of it all...

I like the album but I wont buy it, its a shame because I have all the other ones


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 21, 2008)

I lkinda nearly love it,maybe I should say I LIKE is a lot!!  the songs grow on me the more I listen to it - but I still think the Emancipation of Mimi is better ;P

She's been on TV a lot here in the UK promoting her new record and Touch my body. She looks amazing,  I love her make-up it's so girlie!!


----------



## kalikana (Apr 21, 2008)

I LOVE ITTTTTTTTT! I think it's better than Emancipation of Mimi, lol. I'm loving 11 out of the 14 of her songs. The others are okay. But that's still pretty good since I only listen to abour 2 or 3 songs from albums that I download. lol. 

Anyway, I've told my friends about it and they're loving her album too


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 29, 2008)

I am a HUGE Mariah Carey fan and I have to admit at first I was not crazy about this album.  Then I listened to it a few times and I am starting to like it more and more.  I will admit that this is not my most favorite album from her but it is up there!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I haven't heard it. But I absolutely love Mariah. i've loved her since I was a kid and she is just so fabulous....

I can't wait to hear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

me too!!!! she really is fabulous!!!! i wish i could sing like her lol!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 29, 2008)

I have heard snippets of some songs and full length versions of others.  Mariah could have come better than this.  The Emancipation was MUCH better.  This album has a lot of commercial bullshit on it but the substance just isn't there.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*its her best EVER
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's like pure girly R&B.

anybody else loving it? Bye Bye makes me cry everytime i hear it. She looks really good lately too. I guess she dropped 20lbs.*_

 
I'm addicted to "Touch My Body." I have all of the remixes and love the one with Kels (The Remix Killer) I'm ashamed to say.  I love "I Wish You Well." I think that song has some of her best vocals.


----------



## neezer (Apr 30, 2008)

my favorite song is OOC


----------



## Brittni (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't know but I absolutely HATE her single "Touch My Body." It's WRETCHED. Seriously. I wanna poke my own eyes out when hearing it. Ick. She could do so much better.

Anyways, I do like her music usually though!! So hopefully I HEAR something good soon.


----------

